# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hello all

## ian39

just like too say hello to all you fishkeepers. the fish i keep and breed are discus

----------


## Nemo

hiya, nice to meet u and welcome to fish keeping...... 

enjoy your stay  :Smile:

----------

